# 15% Drsfostersmith.com Coupon



## kennkh (Jun 5, 2006)

I was looking to buy some stuff from drsfostersmith.com and found a coupon for them on the fatwallet.com forums. Entering the coupon code DODGE at checkout will take 15% off your total order and buying through fatwallet will also knock off another 5%. I don't know when the coupon expires, but I thought this info might be useful for anyone planning to make a purchase from them in the near future.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I wish I had it yesterday. Thanks.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks! You just saved me $40. Used it twice now.

Snickle, I know it's too late now, but if you email or call drsfostersmith a few days after you order, they will apply it.

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn, I didn't see that before. I bet I've spent at least $400 there since early June. They did give us a 10% coupon for everything when we were there for the coral conference, but this would have been better....


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for bringing this back up. I'd seen it before and had forgotten about it. So I just placed my order before I forgot again and saved over $20. Thanks again!


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to APC. kennkh! What a nice way to introduce yourself to the forum. Very thoughtful.


----------

